# Love's Baby Soft dupe



## pamielynn (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anyone know of a Love's Baby Soft dupe that will work in CP? Yeah, gross, I know - but I have a customer request. I can't seem to find one on my own.

TIA!!


----------



## osso (Jan 22, 2015)

Did you try Save on Scents?


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 22, 2015)

No I didn't, actually. I don't buy from them - but it's a good idea, thanks!


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure if anyone cares about this scent, but I just noticed this thread again and I did find one that's close. "Children's Room" from NG is not bad at all. It seized pretty bad, but I threw the mess in the crockpot and all was well. Just thought I'd update in case anybody is looking to head back to the early 80s


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 30, 2015)

That brings back memories! Love's Baby Soft was favorite scent of mine back in my high school days (that, and Sweet Honesty from Avon). 


IrishLasss


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 30, 2015)

Our local department store had an entire counter devoted to LBS - back in '80-81. Gah! But, we love-loved it. Plus it was pink. How could you not


----------

